# Garage Organization



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

What does everybody like for garage cabinet organization type things? Costco, Home Depot, Lowes, or Other?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Best combination of price and quality


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

I went with the Husky combo - double door cabinet with a 6' adjustable height work bench. I've been happy with both, but especially the work bench since I'm 6'5". I'm in the market for a shed, so I haven't expanded this set up just yet, but want to look into some hanging cabinets, as well. I use the Rubbermaid Fast Track system wrapped around the entire garage, as well. This will probably transition to the shed, if/when it's purchased.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Yes! I have the rubbermaid fast track as well. I need to get a 2' deep shed, due to both the size of my yard, as well my tendency to fill any available space with "stuff"


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

Got some newage pro cabinets for tool storage and organization. Have slat wall in a few places to hang stuff.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Boy_meets_lawn said:


> Got some newage pro cabinets for tool storage and organization. Have slat wall in a few places to hang stuff.


What did that set you back, and whats the length?


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

SCGrassMan said:


> Boy_meets_lawn said:
> 
> 
> > Got some newage pro cabinets for tool storage and organization. Have slat wall in a few places to hang stuff.
> ...


Think it was about 2k. Its 24" deep and 128" wide. They have other configurations depending on your space.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Yeah that sounds about like what I need. Costco has one about like that for $1099. For me, having a 1 car garage and a jet ski is kind of restrictive on space. What do you do with your "bags of stuff" like fertilizer etc?


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

They get put in a tote with a lid if they are opened. Otherwise I just keep them on the ground off to the side.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm in the whole Gladiator Garage ecosystem and have been adding to it for over the last 16 years. I do have some older Craftsman cabinets that I really like but they just don't make them like that anymore. Now i wouldn't buy anything with the Craftsman name on it as it ALL just rebranded stuff.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> I'm in the whole Gladiator Garage ecosystem and have been adding to it for over the last 16 years. I do have some older Craftsman cabinets that I really like but they just don't make them like that anymore. Now i wouldn't buy anything with the Craftsman name on it as it ALL just rebranded stuff.


Agree totally on craftsman. Brand erosion. What's the gladiator garage and how does it fare on price vs quality?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

The quality is really good and they sell some of the items at Lowe's. Price wise I'm not sure how it stacks up against the competition.

https://www.gladiatorgarageworks.com


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

@Mightyquinn this is the Costco unit I'm looking at:

https://www.costco.com/torin-tce-garage-cabinet-combo-set%2c-9-piece.product.100705381.html

For $799 seems decent, and they have a ridiculous return policy


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Yeah, if you are looking for storage and organization that doesn't seem like a bad deal and it also looks good too.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I need a bunch of stuff and it's tough with a 1 car garage. I still have to find a place for a small compressor and my chop saw etc.

I think I may do a shelf in the back corner for bulky stuff like that. Like a cake rack type thing.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

@Ware your services are needed in this thread.


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

Not sure if its in your budget but a roll up door would give you a ton of overhead storage.

http://tmaxrollups.com/


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Boy_meets_lawn said:


> Not sure if its in your budget but a roll up door would give you a ton of overhead storage.
> 
> http://tmaxrollups.com/


HOA wouldn't go for that. But there is already some storage over the garage door inside. My mess is more things that are on the floor that I need to get off the floor. Some of which will go in a small shed outside:
-bags of fert
-small compressor 
-chop saw
-lawnmower and spreader

Etc.

Then I have tons of things like small hand tools that need to be re-organized in my toolbox. I just needed to wipe the slate clean and get everything out of there and get it painted, to help encourage me to make it nice and keep it nice.

I ordered a nice setup on Etsy that will look like this:


----------

